# EFlite Blade CX Helicopter



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

This is a EFlite Blade CX Helicopter. Its basically brand new. The only thing thats wrong with it is the Speed Control Unit is burned up. Other than that, its spottless! It comes with the Radio, LiPo battery, LiPo Charger (DC), Step By Step DVD, and the original box with User Manual. Its yours for $80. Payment by Money Order/ Cashiers Check Only. Let Me Know if anybody is interested!


----------



## Priority1 (Aug 21, 2005)

*helicopter*

how much is a speed control unit ?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I think the Blade CP ESC will wotk. Am I right??


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I think the Speed Control Unit is between $40-$50 on Ebay. I think either the CP or the CX Unit will work. I'm not 100% sure, but I think either ill work.


----------



## lemo008 (Aug 28, 2007)

i'M SELLING A KYOSHO NEXUS 30 HELICOPTER WITH FUTABA RADIO FOR 300$ IF ANYBODYS INTERESTED. ITS IN GOOD SHAPE I JUST DONT HAVE A BODY FOR IT.


----------



## lemo008 (Aug 28, 2007)

i'M SELLING A KYOSHO NEXUS 30 HELICOPTER WITH FUTABA RADIO FOR 300$ IF ANYBODYS INTERESTED. ITS IN GOOD SHAPE I JUST DONT HAVE A BODY FOR IT. MY EMAIL IS [email protected]


----------

